# Aldila Voodoo SVS8 Shaft



## Mungoscorner (May 14, 2011)

I have been looking at replacing my 2 Iron with a rescue club,i tried a friends Taylor Made Dual TP 19* with a stiff Rayon shaft a few years ago,and i was very impressed,easy to hit,and a reasonably high but controllable flight.My local pro shop has a 09 TP 19* and they said they will do a deal on it,but having read the specs on the shaft,i'm a little hesitant to take the plunge.
Can anybody give me some feedback and opinion on the club.It sits beautifully,and feels very nice to swing,but will it be too much shaft for me ?(85g and 1.6 Torque)
Many thanks in advance as always.


----------



## Ethan (May 14, 2011)

Voodoo is a "treatment" used on different shafts, in this case the VS proto. That is a nice shaft with medium launch. The SVS8 is a stiff flex (first S) Voodoo version of VS and weighs in the 80gram region (the '8'). 

That sounds like a reasonable shaft for a hybrid for an average player, or for a fairway wood for a stronger player. 

If you play a real Fuji 757 stiff flex, I am sure the SVS8 would not be too much shaft for you in a hybrid.


----------



## Mungoscorner (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Ethan.To be honest the stiff 757 is a little too much shaft for me,don't get me wrong,i can hit my driver well enough with it,but it feels a little "boardy" and harsh,which is obviously because of the weight and low Torque of the 757.It was the low Torque figure for the Voodoo that concerned me,although obviously,its a Hybrid shaft rather than a driver shaft,so the Torque figures would be lower.I would imagine the 757 would suit somebody with a more aggressive swing,whereas my swing is quite smooth and steady. 
I have an old R580 8.5* with a stiff Grafalloy prolite,which was an awesome club,and would still be in my bag had the R&A not outlawed high cor drivers.I was able to move the ball both ways,and could hit low cuts or high draws,i'm sure this had a lot to do with the shaft suiting my swing.
I haven't played for 3+ years,so i'm not sure even hitting a few balls with the club will help untill i've got my swing somewhere near where it was when i last played.


----------



## Ethan (May 14, 2011)

The Fuji 757 is a good bit stiffer than the Voodoo. I was going to say that if you play the 757, the Voodoo might be a bit soft, so with your last response, that sounds like the Voodoo might be spot on. I wouldn't worry about the torque alone, there are a lot of other aspects of shaft performance and the Voodoo is otherwise more playable than the 757. 

Prolite is a pretty stout shaft too, although not quite in the 757's range.


----------



## Mungoscorner (May 21, 2011)

The Fuji 757 is a good bit stiffer than the Voodoo. I was going to say that if you play the 757, the Voodoo might be a bit soft, so with your last response, that sounds like the Voodoo might be spot on. I wouldn't worry about the torque alone, there are a lot of other aspects of shaft performance and the Voodoo is otherwise more playable than the 757. 

Prolite is a pretty stout shaft too, although not quite in the 757's range.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Ethan (sorry about the late reply) sounds like the 19* with the Voodoo will be spot on.


----------

